# Satin, silk bed



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Does anyone use a satin or silk dog bed? And if so, have you found it to help reduce matting of your dog's coat? If so, I would be interested in what you are using and where you got it. I tried silk when my Yorkie was small and quickly gave it up because she tore it up scratching & nesting in it? I am wondering if that was just a puppy phase? So if anyone has any experience in that area, I'd like to hear it as well. thanks


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

There used to be a gal online that made heavy satin donut beds, both round and rectangular to
fit crates. They were wonderful and so easy on the coat. You could also just toss them in the 
washer and dryer. Have you googled satin pet donut beds?


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes, I did. Could the bed you are referring to be from dogform? That site had 2 that were $100 and $125 which were very nice but more than I want to pay.

On a completely unrelated note, can I ask how much Cosy and Toy weigh?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Funny, your topic came up under a reply I made to a similar question. Look at Maggie's satin beds. They are very reasonable. Dixie has the pink bow one and digs in it all the time. It stands up great. Many on here have it and the other pink one too. http://www.luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?Cat=PetBeds
Have a look.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have Maggie's one donut satin bed but it is small and more delicate. I don't use it for everyday
sleep and play.


I saw those on dogform for 100 and I agree...too much. If you sew at all you can probably
make one for 20.00. I also surfed Ebay and there are a few on there you might check out.

Toy is close to 5 lbs and Cosy is 4 lbs.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

The pink & black on ebay I liked the style but didn't really like the color combination. Seems like I have seen that style before on one of the online vendors but I can't remember where.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Apr 17 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764273


> Funny, your topic came up under a reply I made to a similar question. Look at Maggie's satin beds. They are very reasonable. Dixie has the pink bow one and digs in it all the time. It stands up great. Many on here have it and the other pink one too. http://www.luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?Cat=PetBeds
> Have a look.[/B]


Gigi has the Pink satin round bed and she loves it! It's not too small for her but she can't really stretch out her legs if she wanted to.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Apr 17 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764273


> Funny, your topic came up under a reply I made to a similar question. Look at Maggie's satin beds. They are very reasonable. Dixie has the pink bow one and digs in it all the time. It stands up great. Many on here have it and the other pink one too. http://www.luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?Cat=PetBeds
> Have a look.[/B]



I have been debating this issue for a while. I would like to know if anyone is using a satin bed & find it helpful in decreasing matting. 

I do like Maggie's bed & will probably order one. The only problem is I have two five pounders that like to sleep together.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I noticed someone had posted the other day about buying this bed www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=18876 .
I wonder if it would help with matting. Right now we are using a fleece donut that they dearly love but I do think it causes more tangles.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (bbry @ Apr 17 2009, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764286


> The pink & black on ebay I liked the style but didn't really like the color combination. Seems like I have seen that style before on one of the online vendors but I can't remember where.[/B]


Found it. It is quite a bit cheaper on dog.com.


----------

